# [SOLVED] Trying to automount cd/dvd drive.

## percy_vere_uk

Hi

I have been trying (for longer than I care to admit) to automount a cd/dvd drive. I have tried every combination I can think of in fstab, without success. I can manually mount the drive with no problem using     'mount /dev/cdrom1 /mnt/cdrom'     in a terminal.

So please help!!!!!

percyLast edited by percy_vere_uk on Wed Oct 14, 2009 1:34 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Anon-E-moose

an entry in fstab will prevent automounting

----------

## percy_vere_uk

Hi

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction , I was certainly on the wrong path then.

I have now removed the entry from fstab and gone into a root desktop temporarily just to make sure that it is not down to the wrong permissions. But there is no sign of a mounted cd/dvd drive

Part of the output from dmesg gives me:

[    1.109251]  sda:<5>scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L632H  TO01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.124856] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    1.124939] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    1.125208] sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

..........................................................................

My CD/DVD drive appears as /dev/sr0 and I also have a symbolic links named, /dev/cdrom1.

Any further help please.

percy

----------

## Anon-E-moose

put a cd/dvd in the drive and see what it does

In my case (dvd) this is what dmesg says:

```
UDF-fs: Partition marked readonly; forcing readonly mount

UDF-fs INFO UDF: Mounting volume 'CDROM', timestamp 2009/08/08 04:16 (1ed4)

```

----------

## percy_vere_uk

I have put a dvd with data on it in the drive it just spins up the stops. I have looked in   /mnt/cdrom   &   /media/cdrom  Nothing there.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

by default it puts the automounts in /media

It uses whatever Disc name there is on the dvd/cd to mount and it there is already a directory there by that name it will not automount.

----------

## percy_vere_uk

I have removed the only directory in /media which was cdrom. 

Still no automount.

----------

## DirtyHairy

Automounting usually is done by the desktop environment in conjunction with HAL afaik. An entry in fstab should not prevent this but just prevent HAL from creating a mountpoint at its leisure and instead force it to use the one provided (at least that's what happens for me). Make sure you have HAL installed and configured correctly, then look for the corresponding setting in your desktop environment. If you want to be desktop-agnostic or your environment doesn't support it, take a look at sys-apps/ivman which reacts to HAL independently of the desktop.

----------

## percy_vere_uk

DirtyHairy / Anon-E-moose

Thanks, that has done the trick.

I did a re-install of hal I think I had set the wrong use flags set  before. Anyhow it works fine now.

percy

----------

